# Rain sealing the motor area for a Netgain WarP 9



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi all,
The bottom half of my motor is exposed to the elements. I take it I need to protect the motor from any splashes of water when it rains. That is the case, right?

I tested taping up some flexible plastic underneath the motor area; that definitely will keep it dry, but unfortunately the motor gets *really* hot. Normally I can put my hand on the motor and it isn't too bad. With the plastic sheet the motor is excessively hot, and I can't keep my hand on it at all. 

What do people do to solve the water sealing issue? 

EDIT: apparently it is quite easy to find a motor cooling solution. IE:

http://www.evsource.com/tls_motor_cooling.php

thanks!
corbin


----------



## trej (Jan 10, 2011)

If you want to do it on the cheap, head down to your local plumbing merchant/home depot and buy some flash band. This is sort of like strong tin foil with a tar-like underside which when heated and applied to any holes, gives them a strong water proofing. Of course I've never heard of anyone else using this method but if its ok for weather proofing a roof for 10+ years then it should be alright for your EV.


----------

